# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  62 yr old lifter injury question (bicep tendon)

## Blaze 57

Hello, first post here....My question, I recently went in and had an ultrasound guided shoulder cortisone injection into my upper bicep tendon to help with pain-tendinitis . The injury was initially caused from slip on ice where I heard several distinct "pops" when I landed on my elbow. 

The doctor doing the injection could clearly see my tendon was almost a complete tear via the ultrasound screen and advised to see an orthopedic surgeon.

Recently saw a surgeon and he recommends bicep reattachment surgery or tenodesis at a different point where it attaches up near the shoulder area.

I guess my question if anyone else here has had this surgery and how did it affect lifting after healing. Thanks

----------


## Ashop

That's a tough injury. I wish you the best in recovery. I think you could recover close to normal with proper rehab and smart training going further.

----------


## Blaze 57

> That's a tough injury. I wish you the best in recovery. I think you could recover close to normal with proper rehab and smart training going further.


Thanks! The funny thing is its really not all that painful other than the tendinitis which comes and goes. The cortisone injection was a huge help but just a temporary band aide.

Right now we are too swamped at work to take the time off, surgeon said six week in a sling. As soon as it slows down in 8 weeks boss says take all the time you need. So I'm looking at scheduling the surgery in February.

Surgeon said he is two months out on non emergency surgeries so I'm going to make the appt tomorrow.

----------

